

MonoMac 1.0 is out - gm
http://tirania.org/monomac/archive/2011/Mar-17.html

======
xpaulbettsx
As somebody who quite enjoys C#, this is pretty awesome news. This means that
with the same language, I can write:

    
    
      * A Mac app
      * An iOS app
      * An Android app
      * A Windows Phone app
      * Desktop apps on Linux
      * Desktop apps on Windows
      * XBox 360 games
      * A production-level website
      * An in-browser applet
      * An embedded system (using .NET MF)
    

That's pretty awesome.

~~~
jedsmith
Tools to use, in case you aren't aware (like I wasn't, and Googled):

    
    
        * A Mac app - MonoMac 1.0
        * An iOS app - MonoTouch
        * An Android app - MonoDroid
        * A Windows Phone app - XNA/Silverlight
        * Desktop apps on Linux - Mono/GTK#
        * Desktop apps on Windows - regular SDKs
        * XBox 360 games - XNA
        * A production-level website - ASP.net
        * An in-browser applet - Silverlight
        * An embedded system (using .NET MF)
    

Did I get these right?

~~~
j_s
here is miguel's post on the mobile options:
<http://tirania.org/blog/archive/2011/Feb-14.html>

i'm more interested in the cost for each; i think monotouch and monodroid will
be $400/seat while the rest are free.

edit: don't forget about the gaming-oriented platforms using c#:
<http://tirania.org/blog/archive/2011/Mar-07.html>

~~~
blub
Interesting to see Mr. DeIcaza's reaction. From publishing flawed benchmarks
showing c# as faster then c++ back in the day, to jumping with joy to see that
an open source project is suffering setbacks. Published on the Gnome com
channels too.

c# is a nice language, but not a lingua franca. Mono is at best controversial
in the oss world, the iOs app gallery is damning the platform by faint praise
and Mono on Android does not exist.

~~~
jedsmith
For a community that hates FUD about open-source, there is no shortage of FUD
about Mono and Miguel de Icaza. It's ironic, really.

~~~
blub
I have made a series of easily verifiable statements. Please point out where
the FUD is in my message.

------
jimmyjazz14
I hate to bring this up but, as I have been spending more time hacking on open
source Mono projects I can't help but ask what the legal future for Mono is
currently (last I heard they where working on splitting out the possibly
patented code). Does anyone have any input on this?

~~~
tzs
The are three cases.

1\. Code in Mono that implements things covered by EMCA/ISO standards. These
have about the same legal risk as any other EMCA/ISO programming languages and
libraries.

2\. Code in Mono that covers Windows-specific things, like WinForms. This is
your highest risk area, although even in these areas the risk is probably
pretty low. That's because Microsoft patents would cover the particular way
Microsoft did these things. Mono's independent cloning of the functionality is
likely to have done them a different way. If you want to be maximally safe,
don't use these parts of Mono. Use GTK#, for instance, for your GUI stuff.
(That runs on Windows, BTW, if you want your Mono app to run on Windows).

3\. Code in Mono that covers things not in the ECMA/ISO standard, but not
specific to Windows. This would cover things like libraries developed after
the current rev of the standard, and such. Most of these provide functionality
that exists in most other language ecosystems, such as Python, Ruby, Perl, and
so on. If Microsoft has patents in these areas, they are as likely to cover
Python, Ruby, etc., as they are to cover Mono.

Microsoft has been known to encourage the Mono developers. That greatly
weakens any case they would have against Mono.

Bottom line: it's about legally as risky as the other languages and ecosystems
that would be its competitors, especially if you stay away from things like
WinForms. If you would feel legally comfortable doing something in Ruby or
Python or Perl, doing the same thing in Mono should be fine.

------
malkia
Makes me wonder whether Cocotron's AppKit can be reused for other platforms -
Windows, Linux, etc. with MonoMac?

The ClozureCL guys are doing something like this - their GUI is written with
AppKit/Foundation, and using Cocotron they have some version working on
Widndows.

------
bugsy
Just to be clear (please correct me if I am wrong), this is wrappers for the
Cocoa API so you can write Cocoa apps in C#. It doesn't provide cross platform
compatibility for apps since there's no UI framework compatibility.

